# QuarkXPress: unlink



## Elisa9 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
trotz Handbuch und Versuchen schaffe ich es einfach nicht, eine Kette von Textboxen aufzuloesen. Das "Unlinktool" sprengt mir die Kette irgendwie nicht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Danke fuer Eure Antwort


----------



## rah (29. Oktober 2005)

Welche Version hast du denn?


----------



## Elisa9 (29. Oktober 2005)

Habe Version 4.03. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich die Sache gluecklicherweise erledigt. Mit gehaltener Shift-Taste und dem "Kettensprengsymbol" ueberspringt man ja ein Textfeld. Vermutlich muss ich einfach von hinten beginnen und quasi die Textfelder ueberspringen. Oder weisst Du eine andere Loesung?


----------

